# 43 * 30’53” S 171 * 38’28” E 911 feet



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Awesome!


I never in my life thought I would be fishing for kings in a river in New Zealand. 
Honestly, river kings in Michigan are bigger, and in this case at least, more fun, but I had the chance so I took it. 

Awesome trip, but not because of the fishing.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I guess I can't call you No Fish anymore. Lol

Nice work!


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I guess I can't call you No Fish anymore. Lol
> 
> Nice work!


Sure you can.


----------

